# Babun



## RobertVox1977 (10. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand Cygwin oder am besten Babun shell benutzt auf Windows? 
Ist das empfehlenswert?
Ziehen Sie vor, einen Server z. B. tomcat via startup.sh mit cygwin/babun auszuführen oder das ist zu riskant und es ist besser Servers auf Windows dennoch via startup.bat hochzufahren?
Hat jemand irgendwelche Probleme mit Cygwin oder Babun.
Babun wirklich scheint toll zu sein!


----------

